# Wood Question



## suprfast (Apr 19, 2009)

I picked up some apple the other day and it appears it has sat for a year and already seasoned.  The bad part is termites.  It looks like termites attacked the outer shell of most of the larger pieces but the inner looks really nice.  

My questions are:
Will the termites that dont appear to be in the wood anymore affect the smoke or should i disregard all pieces that show signs of termites.  I know its a crazy question to ask.  
Also, do i smoke the bark too or peel this off?  
What happens if other bugs get into the wood(since it is stored outside).  Will this affect the smoke?
Lastly, there seems to be green moss(this is seasoned wood), will this affect the smoke?
Just trying to see if the wood i just scored for free is worth it
kris


----------



## azrocker (Apr 19, 2009)

I would worry about an infestation at my house. I did demolition on a house at Pinacle Peak Az. He had brought them with firewood and they ate his wood floors. I would think you would not get a good burn but I am not sure.


----------



## davenh (Apr 19, 2009)

Sure it was termites making holes in the outer bark? I think they would hollow out the inside. If the wood looks good, I would chunk it up. If the bark bothers you, just knock it off with a hatchet. Sounds like a good score too me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## two much smoke (Apr 19, 2009)

Why would you ever take a chance damn a bag of wood costs next to nothing.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 19, 2009)

There's something about free that always gets my attention.

Not sure about the termites though...


----------



## suprfast (Apr 25, 2009)

The wood has small holes and has small beetles.  They are not termites.  Im planning to spray the wood with pesticides to kill the beetles.  how long should i let the pesticides air out before i can use it for smoking?  Should i just toss all this apple wood and be on the safe side?
kris


----------



## davenh (Apr 25, 2009)

I wouldn't use pesticides 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!! 

Maybe chunk up the wood and toss it in your smoker chamber at 160~170 for a while, should kill any nasties and help dry at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 25, 2009)

I like your style.  Im going to do that once the chicken comes off the grill.  hell, i have a large BBQ too.  that should help disenfect it
kris


----------



## suprfast (Apr 26, 2009)

Well i decided to take my chances especially after the last recommendation.  
Im putting small logs into the smoker for 30 minutes at about 180-220° F.  Im not too critical at what temps just as long as the logs dont catch fire.  After about 3 hours of reading on various websites, forums, etc. I came to the conclusion that 30 minutes at 120° will kill the beetles and their eggs, larva.  So if 120° is good, 180°+ is better:)

I will let everyone know how this goes.  I will split a few logs open to see if they are still alive.
kris


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 1, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the bugs (whatever they are). I've used wood with larvae of different kinds and had NO ill effect.The heat and fire will do the job quickly.
   If you get a load of (old/already seasoned)wood and it has been infected with termites and they are swarming,then yes you could develope a problem. I keep my wood stock out by the garage,away from the house, so that's not a problem.
   As for the pesticide; NO ,do not spray the wood, that is introducing a potentially dangerous chemical and it may produce hazardous fumes,that when inhaled,could harm you or others. The risk of deposits on the meat concern me too.Although pre-burning the wood to embers before you cook with it gets rid of the majority of nasties, I still would not trust the insecticide.
   Just my 2cents worth...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








This to me is a good , clean ,easy to control heat source.IMHO


----------



## pignit (May 1, 2009)

I'd rather eat bug smoke than pesticide smoke. Can you imagine how many bugs have been accidentally loaded up with the firewood for a smoke. I can't imagine cooked bugs hurtin you but I would stay away from the chemicals. Use the wood.


----------



## azrocker (May 1, 2009)

If you want prevention of termites Nematodes is a cool way to go.


----------

